# what was almost a tragedy



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

Emmy and I really got lucky today. 
She stays at my sisters, which is near my university, while I'm at school. Emmy has been sick with a supposed URI for about 3 weeks now (so of course I've been posting prolifically with questions and concerns) and I was at my sister's giving her her first dose of antibiotics for the day. 
As I was packing up and getting ready to leave, the power went out. 
That's about the worst thing I can think of happening while she's sick. 
I had a snuggle safe disk in my car, but of course the microwave didn't work. 
I waited an hour using myself as a heating pad to see if the power would come back on.
The end is good, I snuck her in my dorm and heated up the disk and she's been sleeping in her carrier ever since. 
But I don't know what would have happened if I hadn't been there when the power went out! I would have come back around 10-11 tonight, if the power still wasn't on it would be like 50 degrees in there and her CHE and heating pad obviously weren't working. I would have come home to a hedgie-popscicle. 
Anyway I guess the moral of this story is always be prepared! I really was not prepared at all. But thank God I was at the house when it happened.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

What would you have done differently to be prepared? Are you going to purchase hand-warmers for the future? Just wondering what you thought you should have had ready.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Lots of breeders have backup systems..like i have a generator that will come on soon as power is off more than a few minutes.


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't know what I could have done differently either. I guess I should have said "expect the unexpected" cause it so random. It wasn't storming or anything. I'm mostly expressing my intense relief that happened to be around when the power went out.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

There's some great stickies on the forum for when the power goes out. I know some owners heat their snuggle safe anytime their out (or sleeping) for extended hours. For when I'm home, I have some handwarmers. I also have one of those heat blankets (the silver ones they put on runners after a marathon) that I put over her cage anytime the power goes out.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is a a great relief, Im glad there was a good ending  That must have been really scary even though you were there thinking of the what ifs but it had a good outcome and great timing that you were there


----------

